# BFI - Heavy Weight Shift Knob



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

​
Not only does our new billet, heavyweight shift knob look great inside your car, but it also adds a bit of function and performance as well. With its solid construction and added heft, shifting becomes smoother and faster. Utilizing a modular threaded insert design this shift knob is compatible with nearly any application.

Weighing in at approximately 250 grams the added inertial mass makes shifting effort substantially less while speeding up the process at the same time.

​
For MK1/MK2/MK3 VW vehicles and Audi MK1 TT & B5, no set screws are required; you simply thread the knob on in seconds. For the newer vehicles, including MK4/MK5/MK6 VW vehicles and MK2 TT, 8P A3, B6/B7/B8 Audi vehicles, we provide an adapter that perfectly matches the shift rod to ensure a precise and secure fit using the three large set screws. Other “universal” shift knobs have too much slop in the diameter causing them to come loose over a short time. Our billet shift knob is engineered for a secure and lasting installation!

*Includes:*

One heavy weight shift knob
One BFI crest logo coin
One adapter for vehicles without threaded selector shaft
Three set screws
Allen key for set screws



_*Shift boot not included. Used for illustrative purposes only._


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

​


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

NEW RELEASE - GS2 SCHWARZ

​


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

GS1 SCHWARZ also available:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

​


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

​


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

@mkwhitney showing off her new GS1 Heavy Weight Shift Knob! eace:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

@kidcinco_ recently installed our GS2 shift knob in his MK5 Rabbit.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

_*purchases $50 or more_


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

@me_in_ny has the goods for his B5 S4.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

​


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

@Trickz's MK7 GTI has just been upgraded with our Red Limited Edition Heavy Weight Shift Knob!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

@conradnuccio got his Limited Edition Red GS2 Shift Knob installed. We have only a few left of the 100 - nearing the end - so place your order if you want lock in your spot for these limited editions knobs!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

**RED LIMITED EDITION SHIFT KNOBS HAVE SOLD OUT!**
Big thanks to the one-hundred of you that placed your orders!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

@ebo81 recently purchased a BBS RS Up-Conversion Kit along with our GS2 Heavy Weight Shift Knob. *You da real MVP!*


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

@bee_mk4's MK4 with our Red Limited Edition shift knob and matching red steering wheel:


----------



## ZPrime (Mar 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I don't know why you guys produce something that will burn the user's hand in summer.

I'd love something that approximates the factory TTRS knob, but replace the stupid silver metal top with delrin or something.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

@alexbmk6's GLI has been upgraded with our GS1 SCHWARZ Shift Knob.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

@vdub_john_mk7's MK7 GTI has our red limited edition shift knob - #45 of 100.










@gxl_33's heavy weight shift knob may not be limited edition, but it looks just a good!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

The grey alcantara GS2 shift knob you see here is a prototype of a possible production part. We’d love to hear your feedback on if this should make it up on the website for sale. What does everyone think?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks to @b_gehret for purchasing our GS2 Heavy Weight Shift Knob for his CC!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

IDdubber said:


> I just saw your "teaser" video clip....


Product teaser for DSG & Tiptronic owners.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

*promotion expired*


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

@scotty_omega and his MK7 enjoying our Heavy Weight Shift Knob:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Another teaser of our upcoming DSG / Tiptronic GS2 Heavy Weight Shift Knob:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@smith_volkswagen ordered four of our shifts knobs to keep in stock! Even the dealerships love these.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

​

Just got in the new BFI Heavy Weight Shift Knob in Black Alcantara (VW/Audi fitment) 

We also have an all black version!

Click on the pictures to check them out in our online store!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

@gam3rinc just installed the Limited Edition Blue GS2 and it looks amazing with that matching interior. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2015)

Just because your car doesn’t have a third pedal, doesn’t mean you should be stuck with some goofy shifter. Until now options were limited to OEM and other less than ideal choices for those with DSG / Automatic cars. Fortunately with our proprietary design you can ditch your stock shifter and switch to a more traditional style knob.

To disengage the lockout you simply lift up, rather than pressing the trigger. It is that simple. Installation is straightforward and takes only a short while.

Our new shifter is currently compatible will all GS2 shift knobs, and our specific adapter is designed to work only with GS2 knobs. Enjoy more ergonomic and satisfying shifting in manual mode by adding one of these new knobs to your car today.​


----------

